# Comfortmaker GUI100 6 flashes



## fiedlerh (Dec 23, 2004)

I have an Inter-City GUI100AD16IN. 
Has is been concluded that 6 flashes of the trouble code LED is the flame sensor? White Rodgers control unit. 

Anybody have the P/N handy? I left the parts list at home.  

Had the furnace apart last month to clean, lube and service everything (which it needed anyhow). Hi-Temp and Rollout tested OK. 
Thought the 6 flashes problem was solved, but now it's back. I see it's a common problem with these. 
The Comfortmaker unit must have a circuit to cause problems just before holidays.


----------



## fiedlerh (Dec 23, 2004)

FYI, I installed a new flame sensor and all is well now. For $8, you can't beat it. I'll file and clean the old one so I have a spare. The local HVAC place was very friendly and helpful and suggested if it doesn't cure it, replace the circuit board.


----------

